# Carrier section bows out at yard (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The first bow section of one of Britain's new aircraft carriers leaves Appledore shipyard in north Devon.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Moderators! The link doesn't work.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

The link worked for me.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

When I click on the link (using IE8 or Firefox) I get an error message

BBC News BBC Sport
404 - Page Not Found​This might be because you typed the web address incorrectly. Please check the address and spelling ensuring that it does not contain capital letters or spaces.

It is possible that the page you were looking for may have been moved, updated or deleted.

Please click the back button to try another link.

Or

* Visit the BBC News Home Page.
* Visit the BBC Sport Home Page.
* Explore our full list of sites and services.​


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

It worked yesterday but not today. The fault seems to lie with the BBC.
Here is an alternative - http://www.articleant.com/p/gov/692...-31-march-2010---milestone-for-new-carri.html


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Many thanks for that. I had already found it on the BBC new site but was letting the mods know there is a problem. The page I viewed was

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/8599790.stm


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

The tow left appledore at 1900 last night,due to the weather the Tow was taken to Avonmouth. To wait for an improvement in the Weather.


----------

